# Help buy first loco



## chrisoneal814 (Mar 11, 2011)

I Have the yardmaster track layout it has 18* turns i was wanting to know what locos will work great on this layout and how do i figure out what will and wont work. I am also looking for a power supply for the track any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Chris,

I assume you're talking HO? I'll defer to our HO gang to answer your specific questions.

In the meantime, you should offer some introductory comments about yourself over in our Introduce Yourself thread.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1

Regards,

TJ


----------



## chrisoneal814 (Mar 11, 2011)

yes sorry about that ho gauge


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Atlas, Athearn or Kato 4 axle diesels will give you trouble free performance.


----------

